# BR600 fuel hoses



## NuggyBuggy (Oct 21, 2022)

Pretty sure my blower is not getting fuel to the plug.. Primer bulb is drawing fuel to the bulb but plug is dry when I try to start it, when it will not even burp. A few drops of fuel in the plug hole and it runs for a few seconds so must be a fueling issue ?

By blower is about 10 years old so considered just replacing the fuel lines. Anyone know what size the hoses are? The service manual doesn’t seem to say, nor do parts diagrams. My dealer doesn’t have the hoses in stock so I need to source something elsewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## cscltd (Oct 22, 2022)

Get local dealer to order fuel line set. It’s not that expensive plus kit comes with two different size lines, and there is 2 different versions dependeing which tank u have on. Via a picture of fitting they should be able tell which is which.


----------



## Jaguar_45 (Oct 24, 2022)

That sounds like a carb to me.


----------

